# Farcry 5 - Licht aber leider auch viel Schatten



## MichaelG (3. April 2018)

Jetzt nach 76% Progress wage ich mal ein erstes Review von meiner Seite. Das Setting gefällt. Die Antagonisten ebenso wie die Helfer. Die Welt wirkt belebt macht Spaß. Allerdings gibt es eine Menge an Schatten:

Diverse Bugs sorgen für nicht lösbare Missionen (die Mission "Der Verkünder" wo der Truck zuerst auf der Map von mir ca. 500 m wegspringt um dann wenn ich in seiner Höhe bin transparent neben mir herzuhuckeln. Brauche wohl nicht zu erwähnen, daß Schüsse auf den Truck sinnlos waren (egal ob mit MG oder RPG) und dann war der Truck auf einmal weg. Dann verschwanden auf einmal Nebenmissionen weil der erste Zwischenboss gefallen war (die Nebenmissionen hatten aber nicht mit dem direkt zu tun ?)

Weiter geht es mit der Feindaktivität die imho übertrieben ist. Man kann mit NPC kaum reden weil ständig Angriffe laufen. Egal ob von Tieren oder von Sektenmitgliedern. Dann nach der Befreiung der ersten beiden Gebiete (in Jacobs Gebiet) fliegen NPC dauernd mit Flugzeugen sinnlos durch die Gegend und sorgen für eine Geräuschkulisse ausgerechnet wenn man Ausschau (Aushorchen) nach den akustischen Wolfsanlockern hält. Das nervt total!

Hinzu kommt eine stark durchwachsene KI. Mal gut, mal bescheiden. Aber sehr oft meint Ubi Masse hilft. Die Zahl der Gegner geht einem teils echt auf die Nüsse und man kommt kaum zur Ruhe.

Dann liefert Ubi ein geniales Areal mit zig Jagdarealen und schafft ausgerechnet das Crafting ab ? Really ? Das ist Idiotie in Potenz. Bei den Gebieten hätte sich Crafting (Selbstbau von Taschen, Munitionsbeuteln u.s.w. regelrecht angeboten.

Bei den Missionen schwankt es auch zwischen genial und idiotisch (Roadkill von Tieren z.B.). Hinzu kommt, daß zumindestens 1 Perk meiner Meinung nach quasi funktionslos ist. "Tiere wenden sich gegen Deine Gegner und nicht mehr gegen Dich" (außer Judges; das sind die abgerichteten Wölfe der Sekten-Mitglieder). Nach Aktivierung des Perk ändert sich - absolut nichts. Man wird weiter lustig von jedem Tier angegriffen. Selbst von Stinktieren und Puten (imho Blödsinn).

Ebenso nervt es, wenn man z.B. von Jacob oder anderen ständig! festgenommen wird und dann locker flockig problemlos wieder freikommt. Was soll der Quark ? Abgesehen davon, daß man aus dem Flow gerissen wird weil man plötzlich zwar im gleichen Areal ist aber am anderen Ende wo man gerade eben zu vor war.

Wenn der Rest vom Spiel nicht so viel Spaß machen würde hätte ich es längst deinstalliert. Aber beim aktuellen Stand würde ich dem Spiel nur 75% geben. Wenn die Bugs beseitigt wären und Ubi endlich ein Balancing im Gameplay zwischen Angriffen und ruhigen Passagen hinbekommen würde können wir gern über 10% mehr reden.

Es ist wie gesagt auch ärgerlich wenn Nebenmissionen auf einmal verschwinden weil ein Zwischenboss beseitigt wurde. Auch wenn die Mission mit diesem nichts zu tun hatte (die Mission Bullen beim ***** killen z.B.).

Hinzu kommt, daß man sich keine paar m außerhalb eines Bereiches bewegen darf sonst ist die Mission gelaufen. Da hat Origins gezeigt wie man es richtig macht. Ich wollte z.B. beim ersten Flug gleich mal ein feindliches Silo killen. Wegen 20 m! hat das Spiel gleich gespeckert, daß ich zur Mission zurückkehren soll!

Ubisoft sollte sich mal Gedanken machen, wie es mit der IP weitergehen soll. Das Spiel hat eine Menge Potential. Davon fährt Ubisoft aber gleich mal eine ganze Menge vor die Mauer durch unlogische Entscheidungen bezüglich Gameplay und Co.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. April 2018)

von größeren Bugs (außer so Sachen wie aufploppenden bzw. verschwindende Fahrzeuge, aber keine wichtigen) wurde ich glücklicherweise verschont. Dass die KI teilweise strunzdumm ist und wie blöd hin und her rennt und man beim kleinsten Furzgräusch nicht mehr reden kann, weil der Gesprächspartner total Panik schiebt und wieder wie von der Tarantel gestochen durch die Gegend wetzt, nervt schon stellenweise ja. Trotzdem hab ich mit dem Spiel eine Menge Spaß. Genug Spaß um mir heute auch noch den Season-Pass gegönnt zu haben.


----------

